# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold  26/11/15 OTZFlasher / OTSmart / FC / AMDO /MTKReader MODULES UPDATES + FULL INSTALLER

## mohamed73

Added Direct Unlock support for:
(NO root, NO adb, NO bootloader code required) 
Qualcomm :   Huawei Ascend G535Huawei Ascend G620SHuawei Ascend G7Huawei Ascend Y550Huawei Ascend Y635Huawei C199S (Only model with "s")Huawei C8818Huawei C8869LHuawei Honor 4aHuawei SnapTo 
MTK :   Huawei G700-U20 (Direct unlock, Repair IMEI, BT, MAC, Country, Vendor)  Fixed G610-UXX empty board filling    
ADDED:   HUAWEI Y625 / Y560 DIRECT UNLOCKSUPPORT FOR OT-6045K / OT-6045I NEW FIRMWARESZTE T96 - TEL_AU_P622C7V1.0.1B02-S DIRECT UNLOCK 
Uploaded to the support Y625U Drivers.rar   
ADDED:   HYUNDAI D205I  READ-WRITE FLASH / FORMAT / UNLOCK / IMEI REPAIR - FIXEDT340M UNLOCK FOR SECOND SIM   
ADDED:   ACER Z200 FULL SUPPORTCAT B15 / CAT B15Q FULL SUPPORTTELENOR 3G DUAL FULL SUPPORTZTE V816W FULL SUPPORTVTELCA V769M FULL SUPPORTLENOVO A2010 READ-WRITE MEMORY / READ PATTERN LOCK      
ADDED SUPPORT FOR:  Azumi NOBA IIBeeline Smart 3Cosmote Smart XceedGionee E5HUAWEI Y360HUAWEI Y3HUAWEI G610-U15HUAWEI G730BMOBILE AX800Haier G30Haier W716Haier G30Idroid royal v4Lenovo A60M4 Style SS4045NYX FLY MININYX JOINVtelca F310 
SPDTool TELENOR F300 Changes - NEW PATCHED FLASH FILES ADDED  *PROF300AU001.133* (COMES IN BLACK AND YELLOW AND HAS MICRO USB - BOOT KEY IS "3" ) -> USE TELENOR_PROF300AU001.133_EN_HU_FR-2PATCHED.spd  *PROF300AU001.141* (COMES IN RED AND HAS D900 LIKE CONNECTOR - BOOT KEY IS "1" ) -> TELENOR_PROF300AU001.141_EN_HU_FR-2PATCHED.spd  *PROF300AU001.154* -> (COMES IN YELLOW AND HAS D900 LIKE CONNECTOR - BOOT KEY IS "1" ) TELENOR_PROF300AU001.154_EN_HU_FR-2PATCHED.spd   *NEW FULL INSTALLER ADDED TO THE SUPPORT: FGInstall_26112015.exe*   *Facebook*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *YouTube*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Forum*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

